# Meguires endurance



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Hello this is my current tyre shine 
I've got about 1/3 of a bottle left and will be looking at others in the summer
But for now I just want to ask if anyone had tried it in a spray bottle ?
Am using a UFO pad ATM after my megs one has started falling apart


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I have used this for a few years and use a micro fibre cloth that i only use on my tyres. I never wash it and keep it in i little plastic zip bag.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Thanks started this with revive same method ill try this what you think about the spray bottle ?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

same here , i always use a tyre sponge with megs endurance but always leave it loaded with product for the next use as it save wasting product , although i would only do this with tyre gels 

i liked sv pneu but didnt seem to last very long 

i have just bought af tyre shine in a spray bottle and will review it on the next car i do :thumb:

ive tried loads , 3m cm ect but yet to find a really long term one but as the cars i do are everyday drivers its to be expected i suppose


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

CTR De said:


> same here , i always use a tyre sponge with megs endurance but always leave it loaded with product for the next use as it save wasting product , although i would only do this with tyre gels
> 
> i liked sv pneu but didnt seem to last very long
> 
> ...


what about espuma rd50, ive heard thats long lasting, although a little pricey


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

gav1513 said:


> what about espuma rd50, ive heard thats long lasting, although a little pricey


Tbh that's the one I am thinking of or t1


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meguiars do a spray version iirc..


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Just seen they sell endurance as a spray so ill try that may help it spread a bit better


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> meguiars do a spray version iirc..


Sorry did refesh page before posting thanks


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Nally said:


> Just seen they sell endurance as a spray so ill try that may help it spread a bit better


Do not buy this unless its in the clear bottle, I bought the new version as hoped it was just a package change but its not the product is awfull, I've used it once so loads left, if you just want to give me money for postage you can have it.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

It's pants and goes everywhere if wind catches it. Not worth the hassle in my opinion ill stick to the gel and apply with an old MF.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> Do not buy this unless its in the clear bottle, I bought the new version as hoped it was just a package change but its not the product is awfull, I've used it once so loads left, if you just want to give me money for postage you can have it.


Don't need it love what I currently use just wanted to see if I could spray it on to help spread even


----------

